

Ideas For Startups: Advertising Ideas - ig1
http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2010/11/ideas-for-startups-advertising-ideas.html

======
rohi81
Truly awesome ideas; ad feedback is something that makes a lot of sense.
Context based ads based on intelligence embedded on ads is also a great idea.
This would change advertising from static to a dynamic in nature. Giving
advertisers the control is something that would create a lot of value.

------
DJN
_A third-party network that sites like these could easily integrate into would
mean more money for the sites, more relevant ads for the end users and an
alternative to Facebook Ads_

I couldn't agree more. Trafficspaces already provides it. See screenshots -
<http://www.trafficspaces.com/tour/>

You can integrate demographic info from your database to show targeted ads
just like in Facebook Ads.

~~~
ig1
Any plans to offer a service to let people buy ads across sites that run your
product ?

(or alternatively an index listing your users so people can go to them
directly to buy ads)

I'm doing a targeted demographic buys at the moment and I'm struggling to find
places to advertise. Facebook is giving me solid results (good CTR, cheap CPC)
but not getting enough volume so I'm looking for other sources. MySpace's
demographic targeting is awful, PlentyOfFish has very low CTR, poor targeting
and the interface is buggy.

~~~
DJN
We get a lot of enquiries about that so yes, it's definitely going to be
available shortly.

We'll probably start off with an index because that's easier to do considering
that each social network/dating site/news portal integrates their database in
different ways.

------
rokhayakebe
Advertising idea: Can you build a website that aggregates both display and
text ads. Basically when searching for X all I would only see ads for X, not
content pages.

~~~
daralthus
Some day back, I wanted to combine this (searching in ads and define your own
selection algorithm) with the "real-time adsense" idea.

Then people could build the ad widgets, themself. Possibly in a plugable way,
with a store/subscripton for them.

For example, a youtube ad widget that gets the relevancy from the transcribed
text.

~~~
ig1
I actually pitched that exact idea at Launch48 earlier this year (and
registered the domain adynam.com for it), but ended up building something else
instead.

The main problem is getting the initial ad inventory, I thought about using
affiliate links to start with, but my back of the napkin calculations showed
that they were unlikely to bring in enough money to be competitive.

Although last week someone posted on HN saying that they'd built an adsense
competitor using affiliate links and they were getting a decent CPM out of it,
so maybe that is a viable route.

~~~
daralthus
Yeah affiliate links seemed the right way, but I was also thinking about
crawling the ads first, as it looks like some interesting data to have.

Of course money making would be a bit harder, but getting traction would be
easier I think.

Actually, it should be validated and that seems to be the hardest point for
me.

------
earl
A Real Demographics Ad Network

quantcast? And since its inference, not regdata based, we can offer
significantly more reach than eg blue kai or excelate

NB: for jackasses -- all opinions are my own. My opinions are not endorsed or
authorized by my employers: past, present, or future.

edit: also, small site owners should get themselves into a realtime exchange
so their inventory is available for purchase, assuming that nothing else
monetizes better

~~~
DJN
I didn't know Quantcast operated an ad network. Interesting. In quantitative
terms, how accurate is your inference based data?

On a different note, I have mixed feelings about exchanges cus I feel they
overly commoditize inventory. Whilst that may be okay for large sites, it's
disastrous for small sites. IMHO, the better strategy is to either join a
vertical ad network or sell directly to niche advertisers.

~~~
earl
Hey DJN (Niyi?) -- if you're reading this, please email me, and consider
putting your email in your profile.

